# Solved: New motherboard & cpu, blank screen



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, I got a new motherboard and cpu. I'm fairly sure I installed everything properly, but when I turn my pc on, all I get is a blank screen. All of the fans are spinning and nothing is beeping. I even tried removing my graphics card and plugging the monitor into the onboard gpu, but the same still occurs. 

Specs:
ASRock B85M pro 4 
Pentium G3258
Sapphire Radeon R7 250
Kingston 2x2GB ram (regular 1333 DDR3 ram, doesn't have a specific name, only serial number or sth similar)
Corsair CX500
WD Caviar green
Old cpu and mobo: Core i5 650, ASRock H55M-LE


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Old motherboard: *ASRock H55M-LE*

New motherboard: *ASRock B85M Pro 4*

You have a different motherboard.

Did you reinstall Windows?

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I couldn't reinstall Windows if all I get is a blank screen, haha. I forgot to mention that I didn't reset CMOS. Could that be it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to go into the BIOS and set the disc drive first in the boot order.

The motherboard manual should have instructions and images on how to do that.

Assuming you have a legal bootable Windows disc, you then boot from your Windows disc and reinstall Windows.

Note: You didn't say which Windows version and bit version was previously running in your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, but, like I said, I keep getting a blank screen so I can't access anything. I had 64 bit Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

You aren't able to get into the bios by tapping F2 when you start?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never replaced a motherboard or processor, so one of the hardware experts here will need to help you.

Unless you did something wrong during the hardware upgrade process, setting the disc drive first in the boot order and then booting from a legal bootable Windows disc should allow you to reinstall Windows.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

Like I said twice before, my monitor screen is blank. I can't see anything, or access anything. The lights and fans in the pc work, but I get no picture on the monitor whatsoever.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

An easy thing to overlook is hooking the power wire on the GPU. There might be 2.


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

My GPU doesn't use power wires, and like I said, I also tried using the onboard GPU with the card unplugged and got the same results.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If the monitor is staying blank and not displaying ANYTHING, it's my guess there's a hardware issue.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

Tried reseating RAM and CPU several times, nothing happened. Also tried reseting CMOS, still nothing.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Did u plug in the 4/8 pin power plug near the cpu?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, have you read the guide at the top of the forum for "problem builds"

If you follow ALL of the steps of the guide, you will find the cause of your problem. 

One thing I do see is that the cpu you installed is supported from bios 2.00 onward. If your board has an earlier bios, then the cpu is not supported.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Did you properly connect the 12Vdc power Aux connector to the motherboard?


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sure I connected all the power cables correctly, at least. I didn't know about the troubleshooting guide, so thanks for that. I tried it out alongside a guide from another site, but nothing new happened (NOTE: I'm short on thermal paste so I can't try reseating the cpu/cpu cooler for now). The ram and psu should be working properly considering that I put my old build back together in the meantime and it works normally. The BIOS version might be it, I'll check that.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is going to be hard [or impossible] to check the bios version if it does not post. With an asus board, support can tell you what bios the board shipped with provided you give them the serial# from the mb box. With asrock, it is anyone's guess if they can tell you.

I would suspect the board would post with an error OR unknown cpu since that family of cpus is supported from the first bios. I tend to think it is one of the following;
1 DOA board
2 Standoff in the wrong place shorting the mb
3 Defective cpu [this would be the least common problem] CPUs are really pretty hard to hurt unless you physically damage them when installing.


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually bought the board from a friend, he used it for a little while, but it should work considering he didn't touch it ever since he got a new one. He might also know what bios version it has. I also don't think it's the standoffs because all of them are under the screw holes on the mobo. Defective cpu might be it, I'll try to find somewhere to test it.

EDIT: AsRock motherboards apparently have a sticker which says which bios version is default. My friend confirmed that he didn't update, so that has to be it. Thanks for all the help! But is it possible to update the bios if the pc doesn't post?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> But is it possible to update the bios if the pc doesn't post?


Technically yes however only if the bios chip is removable and you insert an updated chip. For all intents and purposes, no it is not possible to update if it will not post.


----------



## CROCobalt (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright, thanks, I'll take it to a shop then.


----------

